# Super 44 Series or Super 40 Series



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I now have a new dilema! While searching for the perfect flowmaster muffler I may have found another. I've heard from differnt guys on the forum using the Super 40 Series muffler Part#952549 2.50" in(o) / out(o) offset on same side, 5" X 10" X 13: case saying that they are not really loud. I'm wondering if they indeed had the Super 40 Delta Flow Series and not the one above. Well, Now there is a Super 44 Series part#942549 2.50" in(o) /out(o) offset same side, 4" X 9.75" X13". The "NEW" super 44 claims that its the most aggressive street muffler they make. I've seen the Super 40 Series #952549 on pfyc.com which they report will fit on '05-'06 GTO's. The Super 44 appears to be slight smaller but both inlet and outlet are offset on the same side just like the Super 40 Series. Has anyone heard the new Super 44 series which is black in color as well. Sound clips are on www.flowmaster.com. What do ya'll think? Go for the Super 44? It does state if your not worried about interior or exterior noise this is the one to choose?!?! I'm not sure now..I would love some feed back on this issue. In another post today I explained my resonator delete(vasectomy) that was performed this morning.


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

I had the Super 40's on for awhile with stock resonator, and then straight pipe it was too quiet for me plus the delete's made the engine rev and feel alot freer. Sounded good at part throttle and WOT but idle was really guiet and seemed to run out of breath sooner than delete's and my SLM I's ?
Don't get me wrong I have Flowmaster's on my 2 other cars 1985 MonteCarloSS with an '87 Monte SS motor w/17,000 miles. And a 1980 Cutlass Supreme Brougham with a 350 L82 '79 Corvette motor w/30,000 miles.
My .02.
Mike


----------



## EZ SPEED (May 21, 2007)

I welded in the Super 44's on my GTO and they sound awesome !! :cheers


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Super 44's*



EZ SPEED said:


> I welded in the Super 44's on my GTO and they sound awesome !! :cheers


Yea, Im a thinkin' of goin' with the Super 44's. On flowmaster website they said it was most aggressive street muffler they have with better flow technology than those bad ass orignal 40 series mufflers. Waitin' for price check from muffler man. He said might be able to get them for around $65.00. I found price of $76.00 at performance center.com. Anxiously waitin'


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

*Ordered!!!!*

Ordered the Super 44's today. Will be in monday. Nice black finish to these mufflers.

Super 44 -NEW!- Two Chamber Mufflers
Flowmaster’s NEW Super 44™ muffler with its 4” x 9.75” x 13” all black finish case offers distinct advantages over our original 40 Series™ muffler. Using the technology seen in our larger Super 40™ mufflers, the Super 44™ delivers a rich deep tone, an improved flow path radius, optimum internal flow and sound control, all created with Flowmaster’s Delta Flow® technology. It is the most aggressive, deepest sounding, highest performing four inch case street muffler we’ve ever built!


----------

